

LulzSec Hackers Face a Leak of Their Own: Read Their IRC Chat Logs - fredericl
http://siliconfilter.com/lulzsec-hackers-face-a-leak-of-their-own-read-the-groups-irc-chatroom-logs/

======
ajwinn
Had to happen eventually, right?

